# Que lenguaje de programacion me recomendais aprender?



## Nato_msc (Dic 31, 2006)

Que lenguaje de programación me recomendáis aprender? quiero iniciarme en un orientado a la electrónica y no se que hacer, estoy aprendiendo c++ pero mas bien lo aprendo para crear videojuegos y esas cosas.


----------



## henker89 (Dic 31, 2006)

vhdl, es un lenguaje de descripción circuital muy útil. Te servirá tanto para circuitos reprogramables como para diseño ascii fullcustom a nivel lingüístico, osease todo, es sencillo y dinámico y en internet ay múltiples tutoriales buscando por ejemplo: vdhl altera.
ademas esta marca altera te proporciona los compiladores necesarios.


----------



## Nato_msc (Dic 31, 2006)

Yo tenia pensado meterme en Assembler, es del que mas oigo hablar, pero voy a esperar a que mas personas me recomienden cual usar y tener una decision mas clara, voy a echarle un ojo al que dices a ver que tal.

PD: Me parece mal que se censuren palabaras, ni que fueramos niños...


----------



## Geo (Dic 31, 2006)

Microcontroladores: Assembly (no assembler) y C. TODOS los microcontroladores se programan en ensamblador, hay muchos que también pueden programarse en un lenguaje de alto nivel, inclusive Basic o Pascal.

Dispositivos reconfigurables: VHDL. También existe Verilog, ninguno predomina sobre el otro, aunque se supone que es más fácil migrar a Verilog desde VHDL y algo más complicado a la inversa.

¿Estás interesado en juegos? Yo también, aunque no he tenido tiempo por la escuela y el trabajo, a ver si el próximo año puedo ponerme por fin .

Saludos y suerte,
JJ (Geo).


----------



## Aristides (Ene 9, 2007)

Si tenés ganas de investigar, en estos links están los manuales en PDF;

Del idioma Spin, para el micro Propeller:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=122-32000

Para el Javelin, se programa en Java:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=JS1-IC

Para el BASIC Stamp, se programa en PBASIC:

http://www.parallax.com/detail.asp?product_id=27205


----------



## N@CHO (Ene 25, 2007)

Mira yo no estoy en contra de ningun lenguaje de programacion, pero me parce que el asembler ya no es un lenguaje con el cual se pueda trabajar en la electronica, porque hacer un programa te llevaria semanas enteras y despues de terminarlo necesitarias unas vacaciones... jajajajaja...

Yo te recomiendo que utilices el lenguaje llamado "ANCI C". Yo aprendi solo a programar con la ayuda de un manual y hasta el dia de hoy lo sigo haciendo.

Es muy completo y es un lenguaje simple. Si les interesa les puede pasar los compiladores y los programadores para los microcontroladores. Tambien se pueden bajar librerias para manejar displays directamente con un solo comando como lo es el "on"-"off"...

Animate que es simplisimo¡¡¡¡¡

*PD: Al manual no lo puedo adjuntar porque pesa mas de 1Mb y como maximo se puede adjuntar hasta 150Kb,(la pagina para descargarlo no la se, porque a mi me lo pasaron), pero dejo mi correo para el que lo quiera: ignacio_carmona02@hotmail.com*


----------



## JV (Ene 25, 2007)

Hola a todos, yo no me dedico a la programacion pero en mi trabajo se programan micros Motorola y les dire que se usa C y Assembler, porque los 2? es muy sencillo, es mucho mas rapido y facil programar en C pero requiere un mayor uso de memoria, ya sea EEPROM o Flash por lo que se optimiza en Assembler.

Saludos..


----------



## N@CHO (Ene 26, 2007)

JV:
    Che y como lo hacen? Primero hacen el programa en C y luego lo combierten en asembler? Aparte como haces? Porque para hacer un programa que te lleva unas 600 lineas de programacion en C, en asembler no me lo quiero imaginar, 10000 lineas de prog.(es una locura)


----------



## yamazaky1984 (Ene 26, 2007)

Bueno, empecemos: Primero. si deseas parender un lenguaje para electronica, el primer lenguaje al que debes echarle mano es sin duda C o C++, es necesario para tener claridad cuandose trabajen con microcontroladores... Las prestaciones de Asembly son buenas cuando el problema necesita ocupar poco espacio en la eeprom. Lenguaje que es bueno tocarlo es VHDL, porque no todo se puede con microcontroladores y para algunas cosas se puede manejar mejor. por ejemplo, para mi es mas versatil diseñar circuitos combinacionales y secuanciales basicos con vhdl además de poder usar componentes como pal, las cuales se programan una vez y ya.. ideal para aplicaciones finales. Te recomiendo aprender otro software para interactuar entre tus aplicaciones y el pc ,ejemplos .. visual basic y java. Para los juegos puedes usar mejor java, por ser bastante portatil. Espero que este pequeño resumen te ayude a elegir la mejor opción.


----------



## JV (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola N@CHO, tal vez no me exprese bien, normalmente se programa en C y compilador se encarga de pasarlo a codigo ensamblador, pero cuando hay problema de espacio se optimiza en Assembler, esto ocurre cuando hay poco espacio de memoria y se sabe que hay rutinas que son mucho mas cortas hacerlas directemente en Assembler.

Por otro lado, coincido con yamazaky1984, es bueno saber un lenguaje para interactuar con la PC y si bien C o C++ son lenguajes muy potentes, al igual que Java, resulta mas llevadero el uso de Visual Basic.


----------



## N@CHO (Ene 26, 2007)

Hola yamazaky1984, che como es eso del VHDL? Nunca habia escuchado hablar de ello, que es un lenguaje de programacion? ¿y cuando lo usas por ejmplo?, es un lenguaje para PC? o microcontroladores?


----------



## eidtech (Ene 26, 2007)

VHDL es un lenguaje para circuitos reconfigurables que se conforman por arreglos de compuertas, comúnmente estos dispositivos se conocen como PAL, GAL, CPLD y FPGA. 

Hay proyectos donde es posible.... 'montar' (es decir, generar un programa en VHDL que realice la emulacion de un microcontrolador) un micro en el FPGA... donde por ejemplo lo configuras y compilas solo lo que vas a usar del micro, y listo ya lo mandas al FPGA, y tendras un core funcional.


----------



## andres12 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hola como va yo conosco c++ y es muy bersatil aprendiendo a programar en este lenguaje te fasilitara a manejar cualquiera de sus compiladores, ahunque por ejemplo c++ builder  dicen que es muy pesado pero yo e realisado pequeños proyectos con una maquina que solo tiene 16MB de ram y lo levanta muy bien. Creo que una de las ultiamas distribuciones se llama C++ Builder 6 Enterprise. yo no lo conosco conosco la version 4 pero para aprender te sirve. Lo unico es que introduse nuevos conseptos para la programacion como por ejemplo las clases, metodos e instancias. Saludos


----------



## AlbertoKasaker (Feb 11, 2007)

En mi entorno profesional me dedico a la programación de software y desde mi punto de vista creo que lo mejor es que empieces a hacer tus pequeñas pruebas en C++. En esta página de una universidad española encontrarás un manual que te introduce de manera práctica en el lenguaje y resulta bastante ameno:

http://www.tecnun.es/asignaturas/Informat1/AyudaInf/Index.htm#lenguajes

Respecto del compilador te recomiendo que te aproveches del código libre y te instales Dev-C++. Es francamente bueno y fácil de utilizar. Lo puedes encontrar en este sitio web:

http://www.bloodshed.net/devcpp.html

Suerte!

Quisiera felicitar a toda la gente que está vinculada a esta página por un contenido didáctico de tan buena calidad.


----------



## mauriciodtdt (Mar 5, 2007)

Alguien me puede decir como puedo llmar funciones como el Factorial o la sumatoria en Visual Basic, me sirve mas que todo la funcion de factorial, ya que tengo que hacer un programa de una serie de Taylor y no se como llamar a (n!) n factorial.
Gracias


----------



## Nato_msc (Mar 7, 2007)

AL final me he decantado por el C++ como decis creo que es el mas versatil, estoy usando el ide Code::Blocks con el compilador MINGW, segun me han dicho es la mejor "combinacion", gracias a todos por los consejos.


----------



## digitalis (Dic 3, 2008)

Nato_msc

Decirte que es una muy buena decisión el aprender C++, para luego ir directo a C#.. 

No obstante, te recomendaría también algo de ASM para los microcontroladores por mucho que puedan implementarse en C, es en ASM cuando realmente controlas a bajo nivel lo que ocurre dentro del controlador.

Un saludo de tu paisano


----------



## Juancho ortiz (Mar 2, 2009)

Que tal compañeros, tengo visual Estudio 6.0 puedo aprender el Lenguaje C en te este programa o necesito otro.
gracias


----------



## frivoldeux (Jul 1, 2009)

Concordado con digitalis. Yo recomiedno el c++ para la progrmacion de PICS ya que es muy rapido versatil y eficiente, pero honestamente te recomiendo mucho que apredas a programar en ensamblador, no hay nada que lo supera al querer controlar bit por bit  (bajo nivel) ya sea en microcontroladores o microprocesadores no por nada todo lo que lees en los datasheets viene en ensamblador, ya que es la manera correcta de hacer las cosas para controlar los bancos y mover los datos como debe de ser. Esa es mi opinion... Ya que si vas a hacer interfaces por protocolos para internet con micros por medio de la compu y esas cosas, te serviran mucho otros lenguajes, yo uso el Ensablador junto con C ++ para los micros y para crear los ambiente visuales y la cosa bonita para comunicarme con la compu uso Pascal, Visual, entre otros.


----------



## garabatos38 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yo te recomiendo c++. es muy versátil y sobre todo muy rápido. Además   sirve mucho como primer lenguaje de programación,  para Video juegos yo no te lo recomiendo es muy difícil trabajar imágenes 3d con c++.   Yo estoy desarrollando un video juego  te podría ayudar.  si quieres ver algunas imágenes del juego entra a http://the-balance.tk/.


----------



## higuita (Nov 11, 2009)

amigos alguien tiene untutorial de vhdl desde cero es que cuando yo estudie en la universidad solo se veia c y asembler, ahora si lo dictan pero me es dificil asistir a una clase puesto que trabajo en el campo instalando redes gsm.


----------



## Meta (Nov 12, 2009)

Hola:

Para iniciarse es recomendable el ASM (Assembler) ya que conoces paso a paso el microcontrolador a fondo. está bien para trabajar con PIC pequeños de la familia 16F. Luego, puedes dar el salto con C para PIC, no hay C++ para PIC por ahora excepto que me equivoque. El mejor para aprender es con este libro muy bueno.

www.pic16f84a.org

Para hacer Interfaz de comunicación para puyerto paralelo, serie, USB ya si puedes usar el Visual C++, Visual Basic .net y Visual C# que tanto MicroSoft quiere que usemos.

Puedes ver más manuales sobre interfaz de electrónica aquí:
http://www.slideshare.net/Metaconta/presentations

El c está bien para hacer las cosas rápidas con menos códigos, si usa los 16F con ASM no hay tanta preocupación pensando que C son 600 líneas y 10.000 para ASM, tampoco hay que exagerar. No hay que asustarse ni preocuparse por ello.

A los que les asusta empezar con ASM poruqe se programas con más líneas de código. Pues hay directivas en el MPLAB que puedes usar las mismas estructuras como si fuera el C, es decir, usar If Else. Todas estas cosas es para simplificar el ASM y no sea tan agobiante, notarás la diferencia, un gran alivio, tranquilidad e comidad. Cada vez lo mejoran.

Prueba y después sacas tus propias conclusiones.

Un cordial saludo.


----------

